# Disque dur externe / Conseil d'achat ?



## titofkill (10 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !

Suite a ma volonté de reswitcher et d'opter pour un iMac 20" j'aimerais coupler l'achat a celui d'un disque dur externe... . Pour cela j'aimerais que vous m'éclairiez de vos lumières.

Quel marque me conseillez vous ? Je pencherais pour une capacité de 250Go...

Merci !


----------



## Nivek (10 Novembre 2006)

Je dirais :
- Premier prix : Silverdrive3 qui sont assez bon (existe différent model, cf. macway)
ou
- Lacie mais qui est un peu plus cher.

A toi de voir en fonction de ton budget.

Perso j'ai eu 2 silverdrives : le Silverdrive 1 qui était trop bruyant et le Silverdrive 3 dont je suis particulièrement content (design, vitesse de transfert, bruit : très bon)


----------



## titofkill (10 Novembre 2006)

Merci de ta réponse rapide Kevin!

Effectivement ils sont plutot bien faits les silverdrive3 !
Maintenant ya plus qu'à...


----------



## HmJ (11 Novembre 2006)

Note bien que les LaCie sont un peu plus chers parce que vraiment bien concus : pas de ventilo hors modele 500 Go, aluminium pour bien dissiper la chaleur, interface vraiment rapide, je n'ai jamais eu a m'en plaindre et entre la maison et le boulot je dois en cotoyer une trentaine.


----------



## AOSTE (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour 

Petit conseil en sup prends un DD bootable


----------



## titofkill (11 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour vos conseils, effectivement un bootable est une bonne idée !!


----------



## HmJ (11 Novembre 2006)

... alors il te faut du Firewire, et c'est tres bien.


----------



## egyptien (11 Novembre 2006)

je me pose a peu pres la meme question,
un minipartner ne serait t'il pas un bon choix pour mon mac mini ansin ke pour ton Imac
??


----------



## Nivek (11 Novembre 2006)

c'est un peu différent le minipartner. Il possède, en sus du DD, un hub USB2 et FW400 et il est plus cher qu'un simple disque externe.


----------



## germanicus17 (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est quoi un DD bootable ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2006)

germanicus17 a dit:


> C'est quoi un DD bootable ?


Un disque dur sur lequel tu peux d&#233;marer


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2006)

Nivek a dit:


> c'est un peu différent le minipartner. Il possède, en sus du DD, un hub USB2 et FW400 et il est plus cher qu'un simple disque externe.



C'est plus une gamme de boitiers. Il existe des modèles concurrents comme le miniMax de Iomega ou le MiniStack de NewerTech que tu trouves chez OWC. L'avantage de ce dernier est que tu peux l'acheter sans DD pour mettre celui de ton choix que tu acheterais chez un assembleur PC.


----------



## unfolding (19 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour

Prends un disque de bonen qualité avec une large garantie. Pour la capacité du disque je conseillerai de prendre presque le double que sur que le Mac a.
Si l'iMac a un disque dur de 250Go, je conseillerai un disque externe de 400Go, histoire de ne pas etre pris par la place dans l'avenir.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai pris un boitier et un disque séparé. le boitier : un  Coolermaster X-Craft RX-3HA pour HDD IDE 3.5" - Interface USB 2.0 & Firewire - Hub USB 2 ports et un disque WD 250 Go. 
Je dois dire que le boitier a une qualité de fabrication impressionante. L'avantage, c'est que tu changer de disque dur quand tu veux.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Novembre 2006)

unfolding a dit:


> Bonjour
> Prends un disque de bonen qualité avec une large garantie. Pour la capacité du disque je conseillerai de prendre presque le double que sur que le Mac a.
> Si l'iMac a un disque dur de 250Go, je conseillerai un disque externe de 400Go, histoire de ne pas etre pris par la place dans l'avenir.


Sauf que quand tu crashes 400 Go, ça peut faire mal !!!:rateau:


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2006)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai pris un boitier et un disque séparé. le boitier : un  Coolermaster X-Craft RX-3HA pour HDD IDE 3.5" - Interface USB 2.0 & Firewire - Hub USB 2 ports et un disque WD 250 Go.
> Je dois dire que le boitier a une qualité de fabrication impressionante. L'avantage, c'est que tu changer de disque dur quand tu veux.



Il faut aussi voir ce que tu as comme chipset Firewire. C'est bien un beau design mais si c'est une puce bas de gamme comme c'est courant dans ce qu'on trouve chez les assembleurs de PC, hé bien tu auras des débits par forcément en rapport avec ce que peux faire le câble de feu !!!


----------



## qsdfg (21 Novembre 2006)

titofkill a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous !
> 
> Suite a ma volont&#233; de reswitcher et d'opter pour un iMac 20" j'aimerais coupler l'achat a celui d'un disque dur externe... . Pour cela j'aimerais que vous m'&#233;clairiez de vos lumi&#232;res.
> 
> ...



J'ai un minipartner Iomega (qui int&#232;gre un hub FW et USB) et un boitier externe avec 2 FW et 1 USB que j'ai bricol&#233; pour mettre un rack me permettant de changer de disque facilement. 
Mais ayant eu r&#233;cemment un probl&#232;me avec un disque Hitachi (garantie 4 ans, mais probl&#232;me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin le disque Iomega  qui ne me pose aucun pb.

Pour tes sauvegardes (il vaut mieux les faire *incr&#233;mentales *, car un ancien fichier est gard&#233;, &#231;a m'a &#233;t&#233; utile plusieurs fois, car tout compte fait il me manquait, alors que si j'avais eu une sauvegarde classique, adieu !)  mais &#231;a prend plus de place donc je te conseille un disque un peu plus gros que celui d'origine. (_logique_)

Un disque avec une connection FW est tr&#232;s pratique car tu peux le rendre bootable, donc c'est presque comme avoir un deuxi&#232;me mac. Cela est utile si tu as plusieurs disques externes, comme cela tu peux faire plein d'essais et de t&#233;l&#233;chargements sans risque (sinon "superduper" peut te le permettre, mais l&#224; c'est un autre d&#233;bat).


----------



## rdemonie (21 Novembre 2006)

je compte également acheter un DD externe car les 80Go de mon pb sont pas suffisant

que pensez vous du Memup 250g????


----------



## titofkill (21 Novembre 2006)

Silverdrive3 Ti Alu 250go 8mo 7200t Firewire400 ,800 Et Usb 2.0 command&#233; sur Macway 

merci encore de vos conseils


----------



## yves38 (21 Novembre 2006)

Puisque la discution porte sur les DD externes, j'ai une question :

Je veux changer le DD qui se trouve dans un boitier externe. (LaCie)
Le DD est un Quantum Fireball CX 10 GO. C'est de l'USB 1.1.
Je ne comprends rien aux appelations IDE, ATA, ATA/66, ATA/100, SATA, que je trouve sur les sites qui vendent des DD nus.
Comment savoir ce que je dois acheter pour remplacer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Ne fais pas de frais pour un bo&#238;tier USB1, avec le taux de transfert qu'il a &#231;a ne faut pas le coup, rien que ton 10 Go il doit falloir plusieurs heures pour en copier le contenu.

Sinon, tout ce qui est ATA kekchose, IDE ou PATA doit fonctionner dedans. Pas le SATA par contre.


----------



## yves38 (22 Novembre 2006)

Je pense mettre un 160 GO ou un 250 GO. Est-ce l'electronique du disque est conçue pour n'importe quelle capacité?

Je visais eventuellement ceux-là :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019798.html

http://www.ldlc.com/critiques/PB00041002-1/maxtor-250-go-7200-rpm-16-mo-ide-bulk.html

C'est juste pour de la sauvegarde et vu le prix je peux.

Si j'étais plus riche je prendrais celui-ci :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00032320.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me, c'est le taux de transfert de l'USB1, il y a moyen de trouver des choses abordables en Firewire, comme celle ci, par exemple !, un peu plus cher que tes deux premi&#232;res options mais nettement moins que la troisi&#232;me. De toute fa&#231;on, avec un disque dur, l'USB, m&#234;me 2, n'est que source de probl&#232;mes, il n'est absolument pas fait pour &#231;a. la vitesse maxi de transfert est de l'ordre de 600 Ko/s (l'&#233;quivalent d'un CDRom 4x), et parfois moins. &#199;a signifie que dans le meilleur des cas, il te faudrait 80 heures pour remplir un disque de 160 Go, contre un peu moins d'une heure en Firewire.


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2006)

bonjour

je me joint a votre disucssion car j'ai plusieurs disques durs de noremes différentes (FW400,FW800,USB2) et je cherche un moyen de consulter les  vitesse de transfert pour chaque disque (comme on peut le faire pour sa conection internet par exemple)

ca existe ?

merci pour votre aide 

Billboc


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

Oui, &#231;a s'appelle un bench test. En voil&#224; un gratos.

Et &#231;a ne mesure pas QUE la vitesse du disque.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Décembre 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre avec MenuMeter


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Peut-être avec MenuMeter



Non, il ne te donne que des infos sur les volumes globaux de données passant par tes disques, réseaux ou procs, mais pas sur le temps que ça prend.


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, ça s'appelle un bench test. En voilà un gratos.
> 
> Et ça ne mesure pas QUE la vitesse du disque.




super ! merci


----------



## stephane44 (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir, je suis interesse par un 320/400 Go, vaut il mieux une memoire tempon de 8 ou 16 Mo?, je prefaire monter moi meme mon DD externe, quel marque de DD conseiller vous, et pour le boitier je pensai a un "Aluice" double/triple connectiques ( brancher a un "Cube" en firewire 400 dans un premier temps )
@+
stephane44


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Honn&#234;tement, si passer la m&#233;moire tampon de 2 &#224; 8 Mo a r&#233;ellement am&#233;lior&#233; les perfs des disques, passer de 8 &#224; 16 me parait plus un argument marketing qu'autre chose. S'ils sont au m&#234;me prix, prends un 16, mais si celui ci est plus cher, inutile d'investir plus, tu ne sentira de toute fa&#231;on pas la diff&#233;rence de performance.

Pour les marques, en gros, les grands fabricants se valent, tu trouvera toujours quelqu'un m&#233;content, et quelqu'un satisfait par telle ou telle marque. limite toi aux marques connues, &#231;a sera bon.


----------



## stephane44 (9 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour la réponse, 8/16 Mo casi pareil, cela augmente le choix de DD.
@+
stephane44


----------



## Pierrou (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir chers amis, camarades etc...
Ben moi c'pareil, Now&#235;l approchant et la capacit&#233; lilliputienne du disque dur de mon iBook commen&#231;ant &#224; me courir tr&#232;s tr&#232;s tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement sur le haricot ( 30gigas, c'quand m&#234;me une honte !  ), j'envisage &#233;galement l'achat d'un disque dur zexterne...

Seulement... ( quel suspense ! :rateau: )

Mon budget est assez limit&#233;, j'ai pas envie de mettre plus de 100 euros l&#224; dedans, et je me trouve face &#224; un probl&#232;me, celui de trouver un DD externe qui g&#232;re le _Failleur ou ailleurs_ en dessous de ce prix l&#224; ( parce que bon, avec le iBook en USB2, &#231;a va, mais avec le eMac en USB1.1, bonjours la gal&#232;re :sick: )

Donc si vous avez des r&#233;f&#233;rences, adresses ou autres, v&#233;n&#233;rables compagnons...
Par exemple, si un DD externe est annonc&#233; USB2.0, cela veut dire que c'est le cable fourni qui est USB, ou est ce que c'est possible qu'il y ait quand m&#234;me une sortie FW ?
Et au pire, est ce que des adaptateurs USB2/FW &#231;a existe ???


Merci de faire diligenc, le p&#232;re no&#235;l veut savoir assez vite ce qu'il doit foutre dans sa hotte... 
:love:

Bien cordialement....


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mon budget est assez limité, j'ai pas envie de mettre plus de 100 euros là dedans,
> Donc si vous avez des références, adresses ou autres, vénérables compagnons...
> Bien cordialement....



Tiens, en v'la une de référence clic!clic! pile poil dans tes prix, avec le Fire-Wire400, l'USB2 et tous les câbles fournis.

Conseil : tu leur prends un p'tit câble à 5 euros en plus et hop, tu dépasses à peine 100 euros, et le port est gratos .

Bonne chance et joyeux noël


----------



## Pierrou (10 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour le tuyau ! :love:


----------



## Max777 (10 Décembre 2006)

bon moi me faut encore un dd externe... :rateau: depuis que je fais un peu de montage, ca me bouffe de la place enorme.

Apparemment celui qui a un tres bon rapport qualite/prix c'est le WESTERN DIGITAL MyBook Essential 320Go USB2.0  

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...00rpm-Logiciel-de-BackUp-USB-2-0-FireWire.htm

a 142 euros


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2006)

Un disque USB2 pour faire du montage :affraid: T'as pas fini de pester.

Nan, s&#233;rieux, c'est du Firewire qu'il te faut, c'est plus rapide, et surtout plus r&#233;gulier.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Décembre 2006)

Il est USB2 est FireWire  

Maintenant reste &#224; (voir) &#233;couter le bruit qu'il fait...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Décembre 2006)

En fait, j'ai regard&#233; sur le site mat&#233;riel.net, et j'ai trouv&#233; un DD 160go USB2/FW dans mes prix, et pis comme ya un d&#233;pot &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi, j'aurai pas &#224; payer de frais de port


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

Salut les p'tits amis. 

Bon, je projette l'achat d'un DD externe aussi. 

J'h&#233;site entre ces deux-l&#224; :
preums et deuz...

Je pencherais plus pour le premier, le iomega, car il a les deux ports : firewire et usb (ma douce et tendre, qui a un pc tout pourri, voudrait je pense en profiter aussi, or il n'y a pas de port firewire &#224; ma connaissance sur sa machine de merde. )

Seule question : cet iomega &#224; 250 Go, l&#224;, il est bien bootable?
Parce qu'en plus de stocker toutes mes conneries, si mon DD externe pouvait me servir &#224; faire des sauvegardes syst&#232;me et d&#233;fragmenter le bouzin de temps en temps, &#231;a m'arrangerait bien. 

D'avance merci. 

EDIT : Ok, les liens sont foireux.

R&#233;sum&#233; : 
 iomega Capacit&#233; : 250 Go
- Vitesse de transfert USB 2.0 : 60 Mo/s
- Vitesse de transfert FireWire 400 : 50 Mo/s (Ils ont pas oubli&#233; un 0 l&#224; d'ailleurs? :mouais
139 euros

ou :
DD firewire 160 Go Lacie
Firewire jusqu'&#224; 400 Mo/s.
119 euros.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour le rapport Go / euros je dirais l'Iomega


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Pour le rapport Go / euros je dirais l'Iomega


Yep.
A priori je dirais pareil.

Le fait qu'il ait un port firewire &#231;a indique bien qu'il est bootable sinon, hein?
Pas besoin de v&#233;rifications suppl&#233;mentaire?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le fait qu'il ait un port firewire ça indique bien qu'il est bootable sinon, hein?
> Pas besoin de vérifications supplémentaire?



Ben si, ma pustule, faut encore vérifier qu'il y ait un système valide dessus, pour qu'il soit bootable


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2006)

Bon, moi mon papa m'a trouv&#233; un chtit 160go hier apparemment, ya pas FireWire mais en USB 1.1 &#231;a marche aussi ( je devrai m'armer de patience  ), et pis c'tait moins cher...


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Bon, moi mon papa m'a trouvé un chtit 160go hier apparemment, ya pas FireWire mais en USB 1.1 ça marche aussi ( je devrai m'armer de patience  ), et pis c'tait moins cher...



USB 1.1 arg....... :afraid:  8 Mb/s ouch.... vu que tu as un 160 Go tu vas surement t'en servir pour du stockage vidéo... ça va être long...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si, ma pustule, faut encore vérifier qu'il y ait un système valide dessus, pour qu'il soit bootable


cqfd ?

le firewire est bootable si tu as un syst&#232;me d'origine ?


----------



## Pierrou (15 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> USB 1.1 arg....... :afraid:  8 Mb/s ouch.... vu que tu as un 160 Go tu vas surement t'en servir pour du stockage vidéo... ça va être long...



Même pas peur moi d'abord ! :rateau:, et pis c'pour utiliser avec le iBook en USB2 surtout alors au pire...


----------



## Zyrol (15 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Même pas peur moi d'abord ! :rateau:, et pis c'pour utiliser avec le iBook en USB2 surtout alors au pire...



au pire de quoi ?


----------



## Pierrou (16 Décembre 2006)

Ben, au pire quoi !... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si, ma pustule, faut encore vérifier qu'il y ait un système valide dessus, pour qu'il soit bootable


Ah?

Ils disent &#231;a :
Equip&#233; des logiciels Iomega Automatic Backup Pro (PC) et Dantz Retrospect (Mac) pour des sauvegardes faciles et la restauration du syst&#232;me en cas de panne

Mais t'es pas en train de me charrier un peu, l&#224;?
Je pensais qu'il suffisait d'installer un OS dessus pour que &#231;a roule, moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> cqfd ?
> 
> le firewire est bootable si tu as un syst&#232;me d'origine ?



J'ai dit qu'il fallait un syst&#232;me dessus, pas qu'il devait y &#234;tre install&#233; en usine   



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais t'es pas en train de me charrier un peu, l&#224;?



Moi ? tu sais bien que je suis incapable de faire &#231;a ! 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pensais qu'il suffisait d'installer un OS dessus pour que &#231;a roule, moi...



Nous sommes bien d'accord, la fa&#231;on dont l'OS atterrit sur le disque importe peu, l'essentiel, c'est qu'il y soit !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

Raclure.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2006)

Je crois que je vais prendre également l'Iomega, quand j'aurais eu mon 13eme mois


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Décembre 2006)

Ooooh, le beau MiniPartner:love:. C'est cool, jusque là, je suis pô décue. 160Go, pas bcp de bruit (moins que le dd de l'ibook) et y chauffe pas. En plus il est bootable, et ça c'est cool.

Pi ça m'a pris 2 h en tout pour dupliquer mon système : ça va super vite le fire-wire.

Par contre, les câb' y sont tout p'tits:hein:. 

Bon wikène.:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais tiens, il fait du bruit ou pas l'Iomega ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, LaCie Porche en USB2 500 Go &#224; 169 euros.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tiens, LaCie Porche en USB2 500 Go à 169 euros.



Il est pas mal en plus.......pour noel ce serait sympa....


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

Que de l'usb sur un 500 Go c'est quand m&#234;me dommage... Non?


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2006)

Ca existe pas, genre des adaptateurs USB2 vers firewire ? 

Je pense que non, mais j'demande quand m&#234;me


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ca existe pas, genre des adaptateurs USB2 vers firewire ?
> 
> Je pense que non, mais j'demande quand m&#234;me


Je ne pense pas.
M&#234;me si c'est le cas &#231;a ne changerait rien : tu peux pas faire d&#233;passer son plafond de d&#233;bit &#224; une prise usb.
Enfin &#224; ma connaissance...


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2006)

Mok&#233;....


----------



## romaing34 (18 Décembre 2006)

L'intéret n'étant pas là pour Pierrou, mais de pouvoir le brancher sur un port firewire et profiter du débit (inférieur) de l'usb 2.0, plutôt que d'attendre 6 mois en usb 1.1 que sa video de vacances soit copiée


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

Ah pardon.


----------



## elKBron (18 Décembre 2006)

ah ben ca tombe bien, tiens !
j ai justement fait l acquisition du LaCie 160Go FW designed by Porsche :rateau::rateau::rateau:

bon, ben c est bootable, testé avec superduper... très bien ce petit HD.
un seul point noir cependant, il est pas si silencieux que ca : posé sur mon beau bureau en bois du XVIeme siecle avant Jean Christophe, ca vibre comme c'est pas permis... obligé de le mettre au fond d'une cache du bureau pour ne pas l'entendre... bref, les boules

Vous savez si on peut le rendre chez CLG si finalement, il nous plait pas le disque dur ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ca existe pas, genre des adaptateurs USB2 vers firewire ?
> 
> Je pense que non, mais j'demande quand même



Non, ça n'existe pas. 



elKBron a dit:


> ah ben ca tombe bien, tiens !
> j ai justement fait l acquisition du LaCie 160Go FW designed by Porsche :rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> bon, ben c est bootable, testé avec superduper... très bien ce petit HD.
> ...



Oui, t'as 7 jours pour le renvoyer et demander que l'on te rembourse. 

J'ai 2 DDE. un LaciePorshe 80Go et un Silverdrive T3 160Go. Tous les deux sont en FW, le second reçoit aussi l'USB 2.0.

Le petit, c'est pour ma biblio iTunes. Le gros, c'est pour le backup de mes données ET le clone bootable de mon systeme. Bobby, ne t'inquiètes pas. Même moi j'y arrive.


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> ah ben ca tombe bien, tiens !
> j ai justement fait l acquisition du LaCie 160Go FW designed by Porsche :rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> bon, ben c est bootable, testé avec superduper... très bien ce petit HD.
> un seul point noir cependant, il est pas si silencieux que ca : posé sur mon beau bureau en bois du XVIeme siecle avant Jean Christophe, ca vibre comme c'est pas permis... obligé de le mettre au fond d'une cache du bureau pour ne pas l'entendre... bref, les boules



Celà ne vient pas du disque de LaCie mais du support sur lequel tu as posé le disque externe c'est à dire ton bureau en bois.
Il suffit d'acheter un sous-main ou une petite plaque en caoutchouc ou dans une matière équivalente. Celà va désolidariser le disque du support.
Mon père avait le même problème avec une imprimante EPSON qui en pleine action faisait vibrer la totalité du bureau en bois également. Il m'a suffit d'installer sous les pieds de l'imprimante des tapis de souris pour que le tour soit jouè.

J'ai un disque dur externe LaCie de 160 Go triple interface USB 2, firewire 400 et 800 acheté en janvier à la FNAC.
Il ne m'a jamais fait défaut et je me félicite d'avoir fait ce choix bien qu'il ait été un peu plus cher que d'autres disques. Quelle fiabilité et il n'est pas du tout sonore puisque livré avec un socle.
Je vais changer de machine en 2007 pour un Mactel. Celà me permettra d'utiliser les firewire que je n'utilise pas. C'est pourquoi j'ai choisi ce modèle plutôt que de prendre seulement de l'USB.

Pour le même prix que mon 160 Go de LaCie, on peut désormais acheter un 250 Go. Voilà d'ailleurs la fiche du LaCie d2 Hard Drive Extreme 250 Go USB 2.0/FireWire 800/FireWire 400 issue du site de la FNAC :

http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/Article....ID=0ef2760a7-670e-42c0-fc5c-212c09e6a244&Fr=2


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Décembre 2006)

Allez, j'attends jusqu'en janvier les soldes


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Allez, j'attends jusqu'en janvier les soldes



J'ai mis un ICE 200 dans les PA, c'est plus raisonnable


----------



## MarcMame (19 Décembre 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Celà ne vient pas du disque de LaCie mais du support sur lequel tu as posé le disque externe c'est à dire ton bureau en bois.
> Il suffit d'acheter un sous-main ou une petite plaque en caoutchouc ou dans une matière équivalente. Celà va désolidariser le disque du support.


Désolé de te contredire mais cela vient bien d'un problème d'isolation accoustique du disque dur et de son boitier.
Tous les disques devraient être équipés d'isolants en caoutchouc, que les fabricants ne s'étonnent pas s'ils ont des retours lorsqu'ils n'en fournissent pas.


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Décembre 2006)

MarcMame a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire mais cela vient bien d'un problème d'isolation accoustique du disque dur et de son boitier.
> Tous les disques devraient être équipés d'isolants en caoutchouc, que les fabricants ne s'étonnent pas s'ils ont des retours lorsqu'ils n'en fournissent pas.



Je ne pense le pas. LaCie est du matériel de qualité et d'ailleurs les différents essais faits par des publications de SVMMac ou comme celles du groupe Tests ont démontré qu'au niveau acoustique, les disques des LaCie avaient de bons résultats.

Là, le disque dur posé directement sur du bois massif transmet des vibrations qu'il
ne transmettrait pas avec d'autres matériaux. Avec le bois massif, celà fait caisse de résonance.
Ma fille a le même HD branché en firewire 400 sur un portable Toshiba, HD identique au mien posé sur un bureau en  panneaux de particules ou du bois compressé. Elle ne m'a jamais parlé de vibrations quelconques.

Le mien est posé sur un plateau en verre et le HD de mon père est posé sur son modem-routeur Netgear. Il n'y a jamais eu aucune vibration pour les 3 triple interface LaCie de 160 Go que nous avons.

Il suffit comme je le conseillai à elKBron :



Jean-Miche a dit:


> d'acheter un sous-main ou une petite plaque en caoutchouc ou dans une matière équivalente. Celà va désolidariser le disque du support.
> Mon père avait le même problème avec une imprimante EPSON qui en pleine action faisait vibrer la totalité du bureau en bois massif également. Il m'a suffit d'installer sous les pieds de l'imprimante des tapis de souris pour que le tour soit jouè.



L'imprimante de mon père ne vibre plus du tout depuis l'installation de l'isolant.
Ce sera pareil pour le LaCie 160Go FW designed by Porsche de elkBron


----------



## elKBron (20 Décembre 2006)

beh, j ai testé de mettre le HD sur un vieux tapis de souris, et quel calme tout à coup !!! Cétait bien ça la source de ce bruit effroyable... Merci Jean-Miche !!


----------



## nicogala (20 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> - Vitesse de transfert FireWire 400 : 50 Mo/s (Ils ont pas oubli&#233; un 0 l&#224; d'ailleurs? :mouais


 50 x 8 = 400 Mb/s 



melaure a dit:


> Il faut aussi voir ce que tu as comme chipset Firewire. C'est bien un beau design mais si c'est une puce bas de gamme comme c'est courant dans ce qu'on trouve chez les assembleurs de PC, h&#233; bien tu auras des d&#233;bits par forc&#233;ment en rapport avec ce que peux faire le c&#226;ble de feu !!!


J'ai h&#233;sit&#233; un (petit)poil &#224; ce sujet entre un AluIce et un SilverDrive3 car le 1er a un contr&#244;leur Oxford 911 alors que pour le second ce n'est pas sp&#233;cifi&#233; ( pas NoName mais presque donc) , et bien je viens de le recevoir (triple interface 320Go) et il met 22s &#224; r&#233;ceptioner 700Mo depuis un "vieux" Tournesol... donc un peu plus de 30Mo/s ce qui est plus qu'honn&#234;te, au vu des diff&#233;rences de benches par rapport aux AluIce, &#231;a se joue &#224; 3-5&#37; , autant dire rien, surtout compar&#233; aux 20-30% en moins de l'USB2 parfois.

Mettre 2 ou 3mn de plus sur un transfert qui durerait 1h ... est-ce que &#231;a vaut vraiment 20 ou 30&#8364; suppl&#233;mentaire ???

Bon, c'est vrai que c'est un MacWay qui a bonne r&#233;putation, un contr&#244;leur NoName d'une marque pakistanaise inconnue ne donnera pas forc&#233;ment la m&#234;me satisfaction  , c'&#233;tait juste pour dire que "NoName" n'est pas syst&#233;matiquement mauvais.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Décembre 2006)

Je parlais plus haut d'essais faits par des publications aussi réputées que SVMMac et les publications du groupe Tests. Ces essais n'ont pas été éffectués pour certains avec tous les firewire. C'est pourquoi je vais mettre les essais des disques durs de LaCie complétés par les fiches produits de la FNAC.

Essai de LaCie Brick par SVMMac :

http://svmmac.vnunet.fr/mac/tests/materiels/mac/20060207010

La fiche de la FNAC sur LaCie Brick 80 Go USB 2.0 / FireWire

http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article....ID=0ef2760a7-670e-42c0-fc5c-212c09e6a244&Fr=2

Essai par Micro Hebdo du Rugged 80 GB, de LaCie :

http://www.01net.com/article/322148.html

La fiche de la FNAC du LaCie Rugged 80 Go USB2.0/FireWire 800/FireWire 400:

http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/Article....ID=0ef2760a7-670e-42c0-fc5c-212c09e6a244&Fr=2

L'essai par Décision informatique du d2 Extreme, de LaCie

http://www.01net.com/article/267784.html

La fiche FNAC du LaCie d2 Hard Drive Extreme 250 Go USB 2.0/FireWire 800/FireWire 400

http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/Article....ID=0ef2760a7-670e-42c0-fc5c-212c09e6a244&Fr=2

Et pour avoir tous les disques durs en usb, firewire 400 et 800 de la FNAC voilà le lien direct de la liste :

http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?O...e=1&UID=0ef2760a7-670e-42c0-fc5c-212c09e6a244

J'ai toujours avant d'acheter regarder dans les publications professionnelles informatiques avant de faire mes  choix de matériels et acheter à la FNAC qui m'a toujours fourni de l'excellent matériel.
J'espère que ces essais et fiches serviront à ceux qui doivent acheter maintenant.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci jean-miche pour tout ces liens super utiles.


----------



## artmars (22 Décembre 2006)

shoukrane jean-miche ! mon choix a &#233;t&#233; plus facile.


----------



## Pierrou (28 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi j'ai eu mon DD externe &#224; Now&#235;l.... Il marche nickel, le boitier c'est une marque que personne il conna&#238;t, mais le DD &#224; l'int&#233;rieur c'est un hitachi ( j'ai ouvert le bazar pour regarder ) donc &#231;a va, c'pas mal comme marque. 
En fait, m&#234;me en USB 1 &#231;a se fait, j'ai laiss&#233; &#224; tourner cette nuit et il m'a transf&#233;r&#233; mes 20 go de video, donc &#231;a va....

Bref, bilan positif en somme


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> j ai justement fait l acquisition du LaCie 160Go FW designed by Porsche :rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> bon, ben c est bootable, testé avec superduper... très bien ce petit HD.
> un seul point noir cependant, il est pas si silencieux que ca : posé sur mon beau bureau en bois du XVIeme siecle avant Jean Christophe, ca vibre comme c'est pas permis... obligé de le mettre au fond d'une cache du bureau pour ne pas l'entendre... bref, les boules


 
Bah c'est une Porshe quoi.   

'+


----------



## Paulista (16 Janvier 2007)

Je pense switcher prochainement pour un mini mais j'ai besoin d'avoir un dd externe qui puisse "garder" des donnés pour mon pc et pour le mac. Comment et sous quel format je dois partitionner ce dd pour que de manière transparente je puisse déplacer ces données de la partition pc a la partition mac ?
Concretement pour toute mes données sous format mp3, mov ect... que j'aurais d'abord sur ma partion ntfs et bien lorsque je raccorderais le mac, pourrais je les déplacer facilement ?
Merci,


----------



## TRN (16 Janvier 2007)

je viens de voir chez Boulanger un DD externe 7200 tr/mn  USB 2.0 a 100 euros mais je vois pas de compatibilite MAC...

Y aurait il un raison pour le fait qu'il ne fonctionnerait pas sur MAC???


----------



## romaing34 (16 Janvier 2007)

Non aucun pb, du moment qu'il est USB 2 il montera sur ton bureau sans souci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2007)

Paulista a dit:


> Je pense switcher prochainement pour un mini mais j'ai besoin d'avoir un dd externe qui puisse "garder" des donnés pour mon pc et pour le mac. Comment et sous quel format je dois partitionner ce dd pour que de manière transparente je puisse déplacer ces données de la partition pc a la partition mac ?
> Concretement pour toute mes données sous format mp3, mov ect... que j'aurais d'abord sur ma partion ntfs et bien lorsque je raccorderais le mac, pourrais je les déplacer facilement ?
> Merci,



Tu le formate en fat 32, le mac sait le lire. L'idéal est de le formater en HFS, et d'installer macDrive sur le PC. 




TRN a dit:


> je viens de voir chez Boulanger un DD externe 7200 tr/mn  USB 2.0 a 100 euros mais je vois pas de compatibilite MAC...
> 
> Y aurait il un raison pour le fait qu'il ne fonctionnerait pas sur MAC???



T'es sur macIntel ou PPC? Il n'est pas possible de booter sur un DDE en USB2 avec les PPC.


----------



## romaing34 (16 Janvier 2007)

En fait, si tes fichiers ne dépassent pas 2go, le plus simple est de rester en Fat32, pour pouvoir utiliser si besoin ton disque externe sur n'importe quel PC.

Personnellement, j'ai créé 2 partitions sur mon disque externe, une en HFS et une autre, plus réduite en FAT32.

Mes PC peuvent lire le HFS avec Macdrive, mais je garde la possibilité d'accéder au disque depuis un PC non équipé e Macdrive.


----------



## TRN (16 Janvier 2007)

j'imaginai acheter 2 DD tosh USB 2.0  7200 tr en RAID MIRRORING pour mettre tous des fichiers "sensible"

qu'en penser vous???


----------



## Mgraph (16 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

C'est marrant, mais personne ne parle du *Western Digital My Book Pro 500 Go* (existe aussi en 250 Go et 1 To), qui est quand même dans le top du hdd externe.

USB2, FW 400 et *FW 800*, silencieux, ne chauffe pas, et taux de transfert élevés (un peu moins pour le 800, mais ça dépend des tests, il reste dans le top).

Pour un prix allant de 250 à 280.
Et j'ai toujours été très satisfait de la marque WD, rapide, silencieux, fiable.

Je compte l'acheter en même temps qu'un macbook pro 15, à la semaine.

A bientôt.
Mike


----------



## romaing34 (16 Janvier 2007)

Bah j'ai posté comme quoi j'étais très content du mien, un Premium 250Go (le même sans le Firewire 800, inutile sur mon macbook pas pro). Le seul reproche eet qu'ils auraient pu mettre des patins en caoutchouc pour le rendre moins bruyant par vibrations sur la surface sur lequel on le pose.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

TRN a dit:


> j'imaginai acheter 2 DD tosh USB 2.0  7200 tr en RAID MIRRORING pour mettre tous des fichiers "sensible"
> 
> qu'en penser vous???


Tu ne peux pas booter sur un DDE en USB2 avec les mac PPC.


----------



## TRN (17 Janvier 2007)

je voudrais juste prendre 2DD tosh 320Go en RAID1 pour tous mes dossiers "sensibles"

ai autre DD pour booter si probleme

Avait une question... si je formate 2 DD en RAID quelles les contraintes :

. Doit demarrer ou eteindre en meme temps les 2 DD ?
que se passe si j'en oubli un ???

. et si demain je desirs changer de machine ou les mettre sur une autre machine ?
dois je reformater ???

. si pas assez de port USB , je peut les mettre tous les 2 sur un mini hub USB ?


Merci beaucou de ces reponses .. TRES IMPORTANT pour moi (novice en RAID1)


----------



## saturnin (17 Janvier 2007)

Mgraph a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est marrant, mais personne ne parle du *Western Digital My Book Pro 500 Go* (existe aussi en 250 Go et 1 To), qui est quand même dans le top du hdd externe.
> 
> ...



Je dois dire que je suis intéressé par celui-ci pour le futur (en plus il est beau!).

Maintenant je voudrais savoir si vous connaissiez un disque dur entre 300 et 500 go en usb, mon principal critère étant un silence à peu près absolu

Merci!


----------



## TRN (17 Janvier 2007)

Apparement chez Boulanger j'ai vu des 320Go USB 2   7200tr  sans ventilo..
donc surement silencieux  (100 euros)


----------



## romaing34 (17 Janvier 2007)

Le WD Mybook est très silencieux. Seules les vibrations du disque sur une surface génèrent du bruit : je lui ai collé des tampons en caoutchouc et depuis, pas un bruit.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

TRN a dit:


> Apparement chez Boulanger j'ai vu des 320Go USB 2   7200tr  sans ventilo..
> donc surement silencieux  (100 euros)


Moi, j'ai vu des croissants pur beurre &#224; 0,85&#8364;. Pas mal, hein?


----------



## romaing34 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Moi, j'ai vu des croissants pur beurre à 0,85. Pas mal, hein?



C'est moins cher en Province lol

Saturnin, j'ai vu sur ton profil que tu avais un iBook G4. Si c'est le cas, inutlie de prendre un Mybook Pro, le Premium aura les mêmes performances (ta prise firewire étant du fw400) sur ta machine pour un prix inférieur.


----------



## Mgraph (17 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Le WD Mybook est tr&#232;s silencieux. Seules les vibrations du disque sur une surface g&#233;n&#232;rent du bruit : je lui ai coll&#233; des tampons en caoutchouc et depuis, pas un bruit.



Apparament il n'y a pas ce pb avec le My book pro.... Ou alors &#231;a d&#233;pend de la surface 

Si il y a des int&#233;ress&#233;s, je sais o&#249; il y en a un &#224; un prix extraordinaire (Belgique), moins de 220&#8364;!! Et partout je le vois entre 255 et 290.... yeah 

J'aime rendre service 

Moi j'en prends un


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Janvier 2007)

Mgraph a dit:


> Apparament il n'y a pas ce pb avec le My book pro.... Ou alors ça dépend de la surface
> 
> Si il y a des intéressés, je sais où il y en a un à un prix extraordinaire (Belgique), moins de 220!! Et partout je le vois entre 255 et 290.... yeah
> 
> ...


 
Où où !!????


----------



## Mgraph (17 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> O&#249; o&#249; !!????



AGC computer (Belgique, prov. de li&#232;ge),

petit magasin, qui vend surtout du mat&#233;riel de qualit&#233; (Asus, WD, maxtor, etc), souvent &#224; des bons prix.

En MP pour donner le mail de celui qui s'en occupe. 

Voilou 

Que demande le peuple


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Où où !!????


Alice?


----------



## saturnin (17 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> C'est moins cher en Province lol
> 
> Saturnin, j'ai vu sur ton profil que tu avais un iBook G4. Si c'est le cas, inutlie de prendre un Mybook Pro, le Premium aura les mêmes performances (ta prise firewire étant du fw400) sur ta machine pour un prix inférieur.



En fait ça serait pour utiliser avec ma freebox HD et voilà ce que j'ai trouvé http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00037760.html au prix de 116 euros et commandé, j'espere pas etre déçu.

PS : punaise je l'ai commandé à midi je regarde l'article est plus en vente! J'espere le recevoir quand meme!


----------

